# Online Games.....



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Got any good games or just irritating addicted ones to share?

Katyblue... here ya are! Fly the chopper.... http://www.seethru.co.uk/zine/south_coast/helicopter_game.htm
I managed 733 points!

Ceri x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

799 points


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ceri hun,  

oooh,this is addictive! It took me ages to get the hang of it.. Unfortunately I'm not very good (yet) so i wont post my score and embarrass myself    Going to have another go though before the weebster comes along and smashes all the high scores..  

K.
XX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

1257 and i've got a headache now!
Tony   right back at ya!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

katyblue said:


> Going to have another go though before the weebster comes along and smashes all the high scores..


Oh God I darent even try darling. Gave up smoking yesterday and if I cant do it, Im likely to throw the pc out the window.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I loooove online games at the minute i cant stop playing this

http://www.addictinggames.com/3dbilliards.html

And i am obsessed with The webiste www.addictinggames.com

It has sooooo many games on it   

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls, 
I'm totally adicted to Parasites in the charter section!
love
Prue.x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

@ Weeble!!

Posted these on here a while ago, so you might have already played them, but these are my 2 fave *addictve* games:

http://www.blockfrenzy.com/ 

and

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/squares2.php 

xxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Check out www.quizardry.com

loads of games on there, ones you can download.

Julia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertility.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Try this game... www.isketch.net 
Nicky originally posted it on another board and since then i'm addicted and it DEFINATELY helps takes ya mind off things during the 2ww!
Ceri x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Im into Literati on Yahoo Games - on line Scrabble if you're into board games.


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya gals xxx addictive game but great is ..... rocketmania ...just google it and you'll find it no probs


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I found the following site quite good. It has a variety of different games

The link........ www.fetchfido.co.uk

Or you could try.......... www.2dplay.com

Maxi


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All

I play on www.pogo.co.uk, which is quite good with challenge badges. You do have to pay a subscription to get to some of the games though.

love

Camilla

/links


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

camilla i play on pogo regular too even more so now im without sims at min due to having an accident with red wine and laptop only got megans pc now whats your username hun if ya dont mind me asking mines pinkkee888 and you will normally find me round lottso or bingo or somat what do you play on hun?? did you pay the subscription charge too we did as the adverts got too much annoyance lol hope to see you around kee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Kee

My username is sunfisherstar, I've added you to my friends list. I tend to do the badges, favourite for me at the moment is Hogheaven slots 

I did pay the sub, I don't think its bad with the selection of games you get.

love

Camilla


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I usually play the games on zylom- www.en.zylom.com. My favourites are bejewelled 2, mah jong fortuna & pharaohs classic.

J x


----------

